# ii misto piesa



## mikasa_90

_Ciao a tutti.

_  ii misto piesa


  What do it mean?

thanks


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

The song/play is a good one.


----------



## mikasa_90

_About ''ii'  it is refered to 'the song\the play' and misto piesa=good one'?_


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Hi.
> 
> The song/play is a good one.



Or the chick, lately. No joking! 

@mikasa
_îi_ is a form of _este _(*is*), used in some regions of Romania.


----------

